# Neurostimulator electrodes



## kkubisz (Jan 11, 2010)

what is the best way to code for these?  units?  electrodes (8 units) or leads (1 unit each)..also, do we use a 59 or 51 for 2 leads?


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 11, 2010)

For commercial insurances they are billed per electrode. If you put in 2 leads with 8 electrodes each, you would bill 16 units of L8680 in addition to 63650. Medicare is different. They build the payment for the leads into the payment for 63650. If you put in two leads you bill 63650x2.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 11, 2010)

http://professional.medtronic.com/i...mulation/coverage-and-reimbursement/index.htm

Medtronic offers some neurostimulator reimbursement information...try the link above

Hope this helps,


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 12, 2010)

if you're billing for the placement of the leads as in Walker22's reply 63650 X2  you need a 51 mod on the second lead.


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Warning:

Walker's reply is not completely correct.  I work with multiple pain clinics in Michigan and Indiana who routinely (around 100 per year combined) perform stim trials in an office setting.

All payers pay the L8660 lead code for 8 or 16 contacts.  The only time the leads are bundled are if it is performed in an outpatient setting.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------

